# Call Centers



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody hear of call centers starting at 25000 php a month in manila? I hear its rare for an American to get that as a school teacher in pinas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Anybody hear of call centers starting at 25000 php a month in manila? I hear its rare for an American to get that as a school teacher in pinas?


For an expat that would be a reasonable salary at a call center - even in Clark Field. That would be a management position for the expat foreigner.
Hard part is to get the employer to actually get you that needed work permit to be legal,


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> For an expat that would be a reasonable salary at a call center - even in Clark Field. That would be a management position for the expat foreigner.
> Hard part is to get the employer to actually get you that needed work permit to be legal,


Im asking as a salary for a filipino. Yes jet i agree. I have friends teaching school in gapo,not getting that.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Anybody hear of call centers starting at 25000 php a month in manila? I hear its rare for an American to get that as a school teacher in pinas?


It could be well within reason. It will depend on the company and what service they are providing.
Outbound voice sales and marketing can be higher than 25K dependent on the actual volume of sales one agent can accumulate (commission based)
As for support and after sales I think it will be a tad bit lower at about 15-18K range.
All this figures are for Manila based BPO centers. 
They also provide barracks like accommodations for employees from provinces.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> snip I have friends teaching school in gapo,not getting that snip


Private school teachers? If yes then they are surely getting lower salaries compared to gurus in the public school system.

Public teachers basic salary are already at the P18,500 ++ range plus a variety of incentives and performance based bonuses which can add up through the years of service.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Private school teachers? If yes then they are surely getting lower salaries compared to gurus in the public school system.
> 
> Public teachers basic salary are already at the P18,500 ++ range plus a variety of incentives and performance based bonuses which can add up through the years of service.


Nice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Private school teachers? If yes then they are surely getting lower salaries compared to gurus in the public school system.
> 
> Public teachers basic salary are already at the P18,500 ++ range plus a variety of incentives and performance based bonuses which can add up through the years of service.


Ah, how about "deductions" that can take off nearly 40% of the pay ?


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Philippine Salary*



lefties43332 said:


> Anybody hear of call centers starting at 25000 php a month in manila? I hear its rare for an American to get that as a school teacher in pinas?


I have earned P25 monthly as a Principal of an International School owned by Koreans with no salary deductions. I made a little more than that as an English professor at Lyceum University, but only when school was in session. I earned no money during the summer or between semesters. As for foreigners and the call centers, I have heard P18-20K.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Ah, how about "deductions" that can take off nearly 40% of the pay ?


40% is a bit high for ordinary GSIS and the usual deductions BUT if they pawned their ATMs A COLLteral for loan sharks then deductions go through the roof.


----------

